# 62311 or 62319



## NESmith (Feb 22, 2013)

Provider states: i changed his infusion solution concentration. His new bag has a concentration of 3.33 mg per ml of PSF morphine. I bolused him in the office after purging the system with 0.3 ml x 2 boluses  x (3.33 mg per ml) = 2 mg of morphine. I then turnes his infusion rate to 0.1 ml an hour = 0.1 ml x 3.33 mg/ml x 24 hrs = 8 mg per day.

Medtronic is advising to bill this with 62311 or 62319. Please advise. Reading the description of the codes I am not sure if this is correct.

Thank You for your help.


----------



## Cassandra Stone (Feb 22, 2013)

Is this a trial of a pain pump or does the patient have an implanted pain pump? 

It sounds more like a reprogram/refill than a trial of the pain pump. Codes for implanted pain pump reprogram/refill are 62368-62370


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 23, 2013)

If performed on a single calendar day, use 62311
If more than a single calendar day, use 62319


The placement and use of a catheter to administer one or more epidural or subarachnoid injections on a single calendar day should be reported in the same manner as if a needle had been used, ie, as a single injection using either 62310 or 62311. Such injections should not be reported with 62318 or 62319. 
Threading a catheter into the epidural space, injecting substances at one or more levels and then removing the catheter should be treated as a single injection (62310, 62311). If the catheter is left in place to deliver substance(s) over a prolonged period (ie, more than a single calendar day) either continuously or via intermittent bolus, use 62318, 62319 as appropriate. 
When reporting 62310-62319, code choice is based on the region at which the needle or catheter entered the body (eg, lumbar). Codes 62310-62319 should be reported only once, when the substance injected spreads or catheter tip insertion moves into another spinal region (eg, 62311 is reported only once for injection or catheter insertion at L3-4 with spread of the substance or placement of the catheter tip to the thoracic region).


----------

